# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Proszę o podanie sposobu przeliczania dawki promieniowania rentgenowskiego

## hit

BARDZO PROSZĘ OPODANIE SPOSOBU PRZELICZANIA DAWKI PROMIENIOWANIA POCHŁANIANEGO PRZEZ ORGANIZM PODCZAS RONIENIA ZDIĘC  RENTGENOWSKICH
W mSV LUB  SREDNIE DAWKI PODCZAS ROBIENIA NP ZDIĘCIA REKI ,ŁOKCIA,KOLANA
KL.PIERSIOWEJ ITP

PRZYKŁADOWA WARTOSC OPISANA NA ZDIĘCIU
50kVp3mAS                         PRZEDRAMIENIA
W 1970 C1440  2382X1922

Proszę o ile ktoś wie cos na ten temat, napiszcie.Bo zaczynam wariowac boje się, ze przy tych jedenastu zdięciach dostałem taką dawkę ,że się rozchoruję

----------

